# Falla en lavadora LG modelo WF-S8601PP de 8Kgs. Automatica Fussy Logic



## Edward Arellano (May 31, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, resulta que mi lavadora al momento de empezar el ciclo de lavado se para y suena una alarma,quedan parpadeando los leads de lavado y centrifugado. Al cabo de media hora y hay veces que transcurre mas tiempo y arranca nuevamente unos minutos y se vuelve a parar y así sucesivamente durante el ciclo. Cabe mencionar que hasta la segunda o tercera carga ya trabaja con normalidad sin detenerse.¿en dónde puede estar el problema? Ojalá puedan ayudarme a encontrar la falla y de antemano les doy las gracias.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 9, 2014)

Hola Edward Arellano:

Puede estar fallando la electroválvula de la entrada de agua por causa de la cal del agua.

Tarda en llenarse la cuba de lavado y al calentarse el solenoide parece soltarse posteriormente.

Eso se comprueba fácil oyendo la entrada del agua. Si se oye el ruido de la electroválvula y el ruido que hace cuando está entrando el agua y luego la electroválvula se para, habrá que ir comprobando otras cosas.

Si la lavadora tiene programador mecánico: A veces el motor que lo desplaza se para con intermitencias. Por el desgaste del uso. Por haberle llegado humedad y haberse oxidado un poco, etc.

También se detecta eso poniendo oído al ruido  que hace ese pequeño motorcito. Se oye como que se para y arranca. Lo mismo: Al calentarse se suele soltar un poco. (Eso se arregla con una gota de aflojatodo o de aceite de máquina de coser en los pequeños casquillos del eje del motor).

Se supone que el resto del programa funciona bien: Expulsión del agua, etc.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

revisa el sensor de nivel de agua,la manguerita debe estar tapada o pinchada


----------



## Edward Arellano (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok.gracias amigos del foro por su valiosa ayuda... En efecto ya procedí a aceitar la válvula de entrada de agua y revisé la manguerita del nivel,ocasionalmente todavía se detiene la máquina...parece ser el sensor de seguridad de la puerta en la tarjeta...creo que lo voy a puentear para eliminar el swich  del imán en la puerta... ¿sería lo más recomendable? Me han dicho que en la tarjeta se llega a carbonizar el aŕea del swich con el paso del tiempo. Les agradezco el que se tomen la molestia en contestar mis dudas... PERDON por no contestar pronto a sus respuestas amigos... A VECES EL TRABAJO NO ME LO PERMITE.


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 4, 2014)

Edward Arellano dijo:


> Ok.gracias amigos del foro por su valiosa ayuda... En efecto ya procedí a aceitar la válvula de entrada de agua y revisé la manguerita del nivel,ocasionalmente todavía se detiene la máquina...parece ser el sensor de seguridad de la puerta en la tarjeta...creo que lo voy a puentear para eliminar el swich  del imán en la puerta... ¿sería lo más recomendable? Me han dicho que en la tarjeta se llega a carbonizar el aŕea del swich con el paso del tiempo. Les agradezco el que se tomen la molestia en contestar mis dudas... PERDON por no contestar pronto a sus respuestas amigos... A VECES EL TRABAJO NO ME LO PERMITE.



No te preocupes colega, no eres el único, a menudo la actividad nos suele hacer lo mismo, y a menudo suele causar junto con cuestiones a resolver de la vida diaria, grandes desordenes mentales, pero bueno, suerte con tu cuestión.
Respecto la lavarropas, poco puedo aportar, lo único que sí se, es que es muy conveniente revisar los bolsillos de las prendas, ya que tuve que arreglar en dos ocasiones un lavarropas por problemas de obstrucción, por la maldita manía de no revisar los bolsillos de los pantalones, y llegue a encontrar 4 pesos en monedas, y ganchos de cortinas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 4, 2014)

no es caro la pieza de seguridad que traba la puerta,
lo mejor es reemplazarla,asi se evitan accidentes en el futuro


----------



## ricardo lafuente (Sep 4, 2014)

Con respecto a esta lavadora lo mas probable que este en presostato haciendo falso contacto,sino me equivoco de ahi sale la alimentacion del timer

El blocapuerta puede que no se consiga


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 4, 2014)

si aqui hay y cuesta 95 pesos ,o eso salia ase dos meses


----------



## Edward Arellano (Sep 6, 2014)

Amigos Rey Julien y Ricardo,antes que nada Buenas Noches... Hoy me percaté que trae un falso contacto en la tarjeta,debido a que se perdió el iman que trae la puerta,estoy usando un iman encima del tablero que fijé con pegamento instantaneo en el area donde dice fussy. ,en cuanto agarra la maxima velocidad al centrifugar suena la alarma y se detiene,presiono el iman con un dedo y se silencia la alarma y continúa otra vez a centrifugar,lo mismo pasa en el ciclo de lavado cuando suena la alarma se detiene la maquina,presiono el iman con el dedo y continúa el ciclo.La pregunta del millón ¿llevo la tarjeta a puentear para eliminar el seguro de la puerta ó será un falso contacto de algún contactor, si es así,como puedo saber cual es?  MIL PERDONES POR LA LATA QUE LES DOY CON ESTE TEMA,DE ANTEMANO LES AGRADEZCO SU VALIOSA AYUDA YA QUE NO SOY TECNICO NI MUCHO MENOS.


----------

